# HELP! CAN ANYONE ID THIS GRASS?



## Oldmagoo (Aug 31, 2021)

I just moved into my philly, pa home and am in the process of doing my first overseed. But, there is this matted grass that's throughout my lawn. It went brown a bit in the extreme SE PA heat, and I have a few pictures if anyone can ID it for me. I'm thinking it's either bentgrass or nimblewill. It's very thick and squishy to walk on.
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

You can tell the difference because Nimblewill has knobby stems. If you have Nimblewill, there isn't much time left to kill it before it goes dormant.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

That looks like the same stuff over in this thread

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=32021

I have some of it too. Dont know what it is but Tenacity works well on it.


----------

